# Meerschaum pipes and Latakia



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe that Meerschaums don't "ghost" flavors. I was think of finally buying one. At the same time I have decided to start trying some Latakia blends. 

Should I worry about Latakia or some strong tobac affecting a meerschaum? Can a switch between Aromatics and english in a meerschaum? I know that this can't be done in a briar and have a "Aromatic" and then a "other" briar pipe.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

It should not be a problem as long as you don't allow any cake to build in your meer.
Ken


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've smoked all different types of tobaccos in my meers, including Latikia as well as aromatics and haven't had a problem with ghosting yet. 

Keep it clean!... avoiding cake, with a good rest in between smokes and you should be fine, IMO.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> I've smoked all different types of tobaccos in my meers, including Latikia as well as aromatics and haven't had a problem with ghosting yet.
> 
> Keep it clean!... avoiding cake, with a good rest in between smokes and you should be fine, IMO.


:tpd:
I've had every different blend I own in each of my meers without any problem. I really like the smoothness and subtleness of the meer, although I've not used them as much lately, but after getting my first and subsequently breaking it, I had to get another or 2 to keep around. They're almost as important in my opinion as a couple cobs.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

OldCode said:


> I believe that Meerschaums don't "ghost" flavors. I was think of finally buying one. At the same time I have decided to start trying some Latakia blends.
> 
> Should I worry about Latakia or some strong tobac affecting a meerschaum? Can a switch between Aromatics and english in a meerschaum? I know that this can't be done in a briar and have a "Aromatic" and then a "other" briar pipe.
> 
> Thanks for any info!





Blaylock said:


> I've smoked all different types of tobaccos in my meers, including Latikia as well as aromatics and haven't had a problem with ghosting yet.
> 
> Keep it clean!... avoiding cake, with a good rest in between smokes and you should be fine, IMO.


This has been my experience as well. I have smoked some awful aromatic aromatics in mine and nothing lingers.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I've smoked latakias, aromatics, virginias, vapers, and I've noticed no ghosting. Light up and enjoy.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

As has already been said, you shouldn't have a problem as long as you keep a cake from forming. Meerschaums are fine puffers and will take any tobacco you throw in them, just treat them well and you'll be repayed ten-fold.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the information. I am on a tight budget and thought a good meer would be the way to go and still enjoy the wide range of tobac. I'm off this week to haunt my B&M for a good meer!

p


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's an update: Bought a SMS meerschaum and smoked Virginia's, Aromatics, English blends, and some blend that's like 23% Latakia. No problems, No ghost, and it smokes like a champ. I really feel that you can buy a meerschaum that smokes as well as a lot more expensive biar.

Thanks for the advise. :tu


----------

